# PRICE LOWERED - NCR Board with MC68010L10



## oldgoldman (Jan 15, 2020)

I want someone from the forum to have .. price lowered. I don't want to scrap it

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153797983068

In case you are interested.

Let me know if you have any questions or comments

Best Regards


----------

